# Rad relocate advice



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, since i was out last weekend and got my brute stuck for the first time, Ive been thinking about relocating my rad. The hole was just over tires, but all the mud up here is thick stuff, and if a flying glob of it hits your rad, its not only gonna plug it up, it could cause damage(especially if theres rocks in it, which there usually is). I know im going to have to move the rad to go deeper, but im not sure to do it myself or buy one. I ride alot of woods, im going to have to make a shield like thing over it if i do it myself, also i don't know if a homemade shield will hold up to getting hit will baseball size chunks of mud flying over my head and landing on my rad (homemade shield wouldn't be sheet metal, would be like just a bigger steel version of the stock one). The bought ones i have no doubt would give me full protection since they rap the whole thing in sheet metal, but $$$ its gonna cost atleast $300 to get it here, and ive already spent over $2500 on the brute this winter alone, im completely broke. So, which way should i go with this?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Look into RDC kits, very strong and great design and the kit has EVERYTHING you need. worth it in my mind but if your good with a welder making your own shouldn't be an issue. Its really your choice


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The only reason I wouldn't go RDC is because they seem to stick up to high and far for me, Not bashing they make great stuff, but its not for me. Also the other + side is with making my own i can put my own angle on it so it doesn't go over my snorkels.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

just make sure you leave enough air flow to keep it cool


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea i just want them under my snorkels so i can see, it would only be 5-10 degrees less then the M.I.M.B one, but the boughten one is about 5-10 more. and im in canada, only way im gonna over heat is if I get mud in it :18:. When ever i do move it up though i will be doing a temp gauge and fan switch for sure.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im still debating on what to do here, anyone have pics of different rad relocate kits? only ones i can find are mostly gorilla and rdc, and i think the rdc one is outdated. Any pics would be great


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Build your own and save your money.I did the mimb one and made my own guard for it out of angle iron and metel grate.It held up to a roll over and saved my snorks and handle bars wait i think the paint got scratched on it lol but thats it.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Only reason im debating is because i can't make a full metal casing around it like the boughten ones, if i make my own flying mud will either plug it or punch a hole in it, alot of the mud up here has alot of rocks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you could still build your own and have the full coverage you are looking for...
Take brutemike's idea and run with it, he said he built an angle iron guard with metal grating... 
How about building a square frame that is slightly larger than your radiator...weld some mounting tabs to it where you can bolt your rad to the back side of it, add legs so it will stand on its own, and then tack weld a medium or fine expanded metal wire over the top of everything...I dont think it would look bad if you put a little time into it and should be highly effective against flying rocks.

I suggested bolting the rad to the backside of the cover instead of on top of one like the MIMB how to because thats how my gorilla is designed and I can easily see how to take the design and rebuild it without having a fancy brake or plasma cutter.... just my .02


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ooooo i know what u mean now, doesn't someone on this site have almost exactly what u just described? I don't remember who it was tho, only seen pics of it, he painted it green. As long as who ever came up with that doesn't mind me stealing there idea, ill do it that way. If it was brutemike, then can i steal it?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Like this? bshattuck87 's rad relocate


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They probably wouldnt mind... If they were worried about it then they wouldnt post pics up lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah thats pretty much what I had in mind....had forgotten all about that pic though....and I'm not sure how his rad bolts up.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I sent him a message, i don't know how it's actually standing there either, but id just make my own frame to hold it up, and just bolt the cover on to the rad


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

As much as I hate to buy any mods other than tires, rims, and winches, High Lifter has an ok looking kit.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, talked to my dad about it and showed him some pics, hes still worried about actually mud flying over and still landing in it. I don't know i think itll be fine, but he still has a point it mud flings from my back wheels and lands on my "Hood"/rad its pretty big, like i said last time I had a baseball size clump filled with rocks on it, and it wasn't even that bad of a hole was just rutted out (Man laws fling mud!!!). I think ill convince him to make it anyway and if it needs some modifications well do it. But hes going to be doing it since he welds for a living, only thing id be doing is actually putting it on cause im a TERRIBLE painter :34:. I think it will look really good painted black or black/silver, looks good with the colors he has too but i don't have anything green (or tan he repainted them) on mine. ALSO ill be doing a temp gauge, any Canadians know a place to get a Celsius gauge with the right range? Thanks

Edit: I was going to go with a HL relocate, but they have the same issue as RDC they look too big and seem to stick out to far, i want mine tucked in closer


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's how I did mine. A piece of angle iron welded to the rack with mounts for the stock rubber grommets to go in, and some metal strapping welded to the rack.



Works great, and my stock guard has been holding up to the Canadian Muskeg great!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

scored my temp gauge from canadian tire, 20-25 bux i think it was

where ya ride in mb there mudrider?


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> where ya ride in mb there mudrider?


I ride just outside of Winnipeg. Beausejour/Seddons Corner area. My hometown and where I live, plus there's some great riding there.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Right on, Treherne is home for me, went to college with a couple guys from the Beausejour area

sorry to jack the thread


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*rad pics*

Here are some pics of what i did and there isnt any mud thats going to brake my rad ive hit some preaty big limbs with it to and they did nothing to it. I would still like to do some adjusting to it but waiting to do my oil cooler its going in front of rad so i will have to move the shield some. But this should give u some ideas.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

mudrider28 said:


> I ride just outside of Winnipeg. Beausejour/Seddons Corner area. My hometown and where I live, plus there's some great riding there.


Cool, another Winnipeg (ish) member on here. I am from Northern Manitoba. (Gillam) I bring both my quads down south once in a while and the wife and I do some riding around Seddons Corner as well.

I wouldn't mind seeing your Brute Force mudrider28!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks. Goof job Brutemike i like that set up that will be very close to what i build, but I would put a bigger lip on top to cover everything, and instead of raising the whole thing to fit the cap id cut a hole for it. Anyway, 1. Can i run my coolant hoses through my neck piece? (snorkel goes through) I know it would interfere with taking plastics off but would there be enough slack just to pull the neck up a bit and can still slide plastics off? And 2. BigIzzy does it light up? would like one that lights up just to be fancy:bigok:! I like the highlifter one but for $90 they can keep it!!! also, did u get the T peice and reducers for it at crappy tire too?


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry for not responding via message. Mine works great and not ONCE has it ever over heated after the relocate. The radiator actually sits in the 'frame' and mounts how it does in the stock location.
Brenton


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, then ill be copying your idea, Also sorry to hear about your back that must seriously sucks


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yea, I'm 23 and for the past 3 months I've been to therapy and the spinal doctor 15+ times. I've given up on them for now with out surgery. Going to try the chiropractor in the next week or two.

On a side note, make sure to notch the base of the frame for the inlet and outlet hose to travel through.

Brenton


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Ya it lights up, has 4 colour options to, just little bulb covers. Red Blue Green and than your bare bulb. I have mine wired up to a switch that also controls the led's where my rad used to be. Pretty easy to install too


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Brenton, And SOME chiropractors do work if you find a good one, cured a bunch of my dads sports injuries, and cured my moms migraines that she had all of her life, all the guy did was hit some pressure points in her back for a few weeks and she hasn't had migraines like that since he did it. (about 8 years ago)

Also, I need this rad relocate more and more every time i go out cause im sick of spraying it out:aargh4:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

UPDATE: My dad used to fab at a local shop and hes going to get a friend of his to make us the relocate. We designed it all out, its going to be 14 gauge stainless and will copy the gorilla relocated except: 45 degrees instead of 50 or 55 whatever gorilla is and instead of the logo going to cut a hole out and use expanded metal stuff like what you guys did for the guard. It is on its way of being made and should be done this week. Ill take some pics of it before i put it on.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright so I got a make shift rad relocate yesterday, was built really fast so i could go out today now, i need help. How did some of you run your rad hose through your neck pieces without kinking?? i dont see how its even possible really, pics would be GREAT!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, have pics finally. First off, this was made by the people at the last place my dad worked, and the guy that did it(thought it would be dads friend, but it wasnt) wasn't that great soo... Dad can't make it because we dont have access to the tools at home, and he can't bring it to his work because they don't allow it. The whole front of it is off, top of it is 16.5" and bottom is 16".. It may have been the template that i made but i doubt it, he messed up a lot of things my dad had to fix. Anyway, heres pics of the first one that was thrown together to go out. Have another one with a top flap that's gotta be fabbed up and painted which will be the permanent one. Also, wanted stainless, got aluminum, and aluminum mesh.. aluminum mesh is weaker then paper.. going to need something different.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Temp Gauge(hard to get pics) and new relocate:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks! Really wish my dad coulda made it tho, and used a laser cutter, could have got some designs and would have been made perfect. But, for free, this is a pretty decent set up.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

the one i made for my wife's popo. made it out of 1 1/2 square tubing and had a friend make the grill with a punch press


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Finished Product! Thanks guys!


----------

